
300loc Automated Affiliate Advertising Bot - lbtuda
https://www.facebook.com/aktuelleBlitzangebote/
======
lbtuda
Techstack: node.js & mongoDB Supports Twitter and Facebook

Filters out bad deals, next feature will be category based filtering.

